# Spill control + secondary containment



## Just John (Jan 10, 2013)

2009 IFC section 3403.4  says secondary containment is required where the MAQ is exceeded AND when required by 2704.2.

I have a building that wants an indoor tank to store 240 gallons of kerosene to be used  in a power washer power. The buidling is sprinklered. MAQ for class II is 120 double for sprinkler is 240.

Since the individual contain is over 55 gallons but this ammount is not over the MAQ, and section 3403.4 says it has to be over the MAQ "AND"  when required by 2704.2, (not "OR"), then secondary containment and spill control is not required.  Because of the "and"  instead of "or", both conditions must be met so this would not require secondary containment.

Q: I'm a reading this right? No secondary containment or spill control even though the container is over 55 gallons- because in doesn't exceed the MAQ.

Q: Is a dispensing by gravity okay?


----------



## Codegeek (Jan 10, 2013)

I would say you are reading it correctly, that if you do not exceed the MAQ, then no spill control is needed.

Not sure on the dispensing by gravity.  I'll defer to others on that matter.


----------



## cda (Jan 10, 2013)

So when I write the fire investigation report

1. There was a 240 gallon container of diesel in the building

A. What was the container made of

B was it vented

2. And prior to the fire they were gravity feeding into another container?

A. What kind of container

B. did they take said container outside to fill the power washers

C. What kind of ventilation did this area have

Might check chapter 22

3404.2

3405

3405.2

3405.3

3405.3.5.1/ table 2703.1.1(1)

  Not sure if 160 is the limit for open dispensing


----------



## AegisFPE (Jan 10, 2013)

The storage within the tank is one thing. Getting the fuel out of the tank, and then refilling it, must also be addressed.


----------



## cda (Jan 10, 2013)

where is the great Scott when you need him??


----------



## cda (Jan 10, 2013)

JJ

check your private message


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Jan 12, 2013)

If gravity dispensing is used to supply the kerosene to the power washer from a container (which this is because it has a volume < 60 gallons) then the requirements in Section 3405 are applicable. This requires spill control at the connection and an approved self-closing or automatic closing valve per 2009 IFC Section 3405.2.4, item 4 unless some engineered system is employed. In a case like this I would permit an interlock between the motor on the power washer and a magnetic solenoid valve at the connection to the drum, along with a manual valve as an equivalent design of an engineered design.

Old Field Guy


----------



## Just John (Jan 15, 2013)

Oldfieldguy - Indoor tank is 240 gallons- they want to gravity dispense into small pail - pail is used to fill powerwasher in city garage used to repair and store city vehicles.

3405.2.4 specifically states class II liquids that are heated up to or above their flash points can be transfered this way.

Q: does this go without saying that class II liquids that are not heated can be dispensed this way also?

Q: if it can be dispensed this way then a double wall tank and spill control with spring valve would be okay to dispense these small amounts into pail or say safety can?


----------



## cda (Jan 15, 2013)

Let's see upon further investigation of the fire, I saw that open pails were used to transfer fuel. Said employee was transporting an open pail of fuel and spilled it directly in front of the person open flame welding a muffler. Said fuel then ignited.

looks like this would apply::

3404.3 Container and portable tank storage. Storage of

flammable and combustible liquids in closed containers that do

not exceed 60 gallons (227 L) in individual capacity and portable

tanks that do not exceed 660 gallons (2498 L) in individual

capacity, and limited transfers incidental thereto, shall comply

with Sections 3404.3.1 through 3404.3.8.5.

3404.3.1 Design, construction and capacity of containers

and portable tanks. The design, construction and capacity

of containers for the storage of Class I, II and IIIA liquids

shall be in accordance with this section and Section 9.4 of

NFPA 30.

3404.3.1.1 Approved containers. Only approved containers

and portable tanks shall be used.

read through these sections to see if any thing else applies:::    Sections 3404.3.1 through 3404.3.8.5.


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Jan 16, 2013)

Just John said:
			
		

> Oldfieldguy - Indoor tank is 240 gallons- they want to gravity dispense into small pail - pail is used to fill powerwasher in city garage used to repair and store city vehicles. 3405.2.4 specifically states class II liquids that are heated up to or above their flash points can be transfered this way.
> 
> Q: does this go without saying that class II liquids that are not heated can be dispensed this way also?
> 
> Q: if it can be dispensed this way then a double wall tank and spill control with spring valve would be okay to dispense these small amounts into pail or say safety can?


Just John

To Q1: Yes. Gravity dispensing from containers is allowed by IFC Section 3405.2.4. The client needs to provide spill control and a valve that is automatically self closing.

To Q2: Your not going to find a double wall container - no one makes them. This is why spill control is required. If the design complies with Section 3405.2.4 you're golden per the IFC. I would suggest dispensing into a 5 gallon safety can - AND - ensuring the grounding and bonding complies with the requirement in IFC Section 3405.


----------



## Just John (Jan 22, 2013)

They want to dispense from a 240 gallon double wall tank with a spring valve. If venting is appropiate, does this meet code?


----------



## cda (Jan 22, 2013)

Dispense into ?...

And per Scott.      IFC Section 3405.2.4. The client needs to provide spill control and a valve that is automatically


----------



## Just John (Jan 22, 2013)

They want to dispense kerosene into a metal milk pitcher and then use that to fill power washers, but they will use safety can if that is what is required, but open dispensing is allowed MAQ 30 gallons for open use for Class II....  So, vent tank properly, spill control, secondary containment, and self-closing valve.


----------



## cda (Jan 22, 2013)

sounds good,   how about any electrical near this operation???

would document that they need an approved container


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Jan 23, 2013)

I've never seen a cow utter attached to Elsey May with a UL listed valve. And I've pulled some teets. Use a UL or FM listed safety can and you're compliant. I like FM listed plastic containers because they are formulated with internal carbon straps and carbon black enhanced plastics so they can be grounded. They are limited to 20 L (6.5 US Gallon) volume by listing. You follow all my recommendations and it will be like the old Hazmatpoobah blessed you with love, happiness and a damn fine plate of sausage gravy.


----------



## cda (Jan 23, 2013)

""""""""You follow all my recommendations and it will be like the old Hazmatpoobah blessed you with love, happiness and a damn fine plate of sausage gravy""""

cannot get any better then that the "OH" seal of approval,, better thaen the calif state fire marshal blessing


----------

